# A very strange W12 combustion  engine with rotary intake/exhaust-valves



## Iames Plond (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello 

I have found a very strange combustion engine.
A W12 engine with rotary valves.


Video:
[ame=http://www.streetfire.net/video/mgn-w12-f1-engine-w-12-cylinders-and-rotary-val_739750.htm]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ame][ame=http://www.streetfire.net/video/mgn-w12-f1-engine-w-12-cylinders-and-rotary-val_739750.htm]MGN W12 F1 engine w. 12 cylinders and rotary val[/ame]

Download Links removed after member complaint concerning sex toys pop ups.


----------



## Royal Viking (Apr 24, 2010)

I remember a company in the 90's doing the same thing in the states. Coates engineering or something. Before that I had seen something in either popular science or popular mechanics. I didn't know this dated back to the 70's. How do you think this would work for model engines? Simpler or harder to make?


----------



## kf2qd (Apr 24, 2010)

Which are you advertising, the engine information or the pervert toys?


----------

